# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Blaasjes aan mijn vagina

## maria

wel één keer per jaar zit ik met een zona (blaasjes) onderaan mijn rug door stress en vermoeiheid. Maar nu heb ik het op mijn vagina.
Zou dit ook een soort zona zijn ? En wat kan ik hiervoor doen ?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het is niet zona maar soa (sexueel overdraagbare aandoening). Heb je al sex gehad? Veilig/ onveilig??

Jijzelf kan er nix aan doen, je zal er echt mee naar de huisarts moeten dan. En dan kan je je rug laten zien, als het bij je vagina hetzelfde is....

----------

